# Young Pigeon without eyes - HELP



## mrsmorris (Apr 23, 2011)

I have a flock of feral pigeons at my farm, and last night when checking on the nestlings, found a youngster it appears was born without eyes. His nestmate fledged today, adn I am not sure how much longer his parents will feed him since he does not fly. I am happy to set him up as a house pigeon, but I don't know what to do for him as all our birds pretty much take care of themselves. I am in AZ. I would appreciate any help that can be offered! He seesm to be to otherwise be ok, and is as developed as his nestmate who fledged today.

Thanks!!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi mrsmorris, thanks for your concern for this little one, here is a link to get you started, if you could post up a clear, close-up photo of each side of this little guy's head, it would be helpful. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f17/flying-blind-through-life-unies-story-10825.html

Karyn


----------

